# Tipsico lake pike



## Bvhu13 (Feb 15, 2013)

So iv been fishing tip sick lake every week now trying to catch a pike. I've had no luck. Tried everything spinners, jerkbaits, spinnerbaits, crankbaits, live bluegill, cut up bluegill, dead bluegill, drop offs, deep, and docks. Does anyone know where to catch these pike with what and what time of day. It would be very appreciated. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you "catch n release" ? 
I've caught some pike in Tipsico.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dave only catches hammer handles 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

bigfishcatcher3 said:


> Dave only catches hammer handles
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey bubba, you stay out of this. Do you remember if this was from tipisico or anchor bay?


----------



## Bvhu13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ya I catch and release. But that looks like a photo from another lake tipsico is in Oakland county.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Bvhu13 said:


> Ya I catch and release. But that looks like a photo from another lake tipsico is in Oakland county.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sorry, couldn't resist. That photo was to mess with the poster that said I catch hammers. That is Lake St Clair muskie.

Tipisico has a nice weed bed straight out from the launch about half way across that gives up pike. Also as water warms up, maybe already this year, I've trolled real deep from straight out from the launch about 3/4 of the way, where it gets deep (past the weed bed), then head south towards the empty end of the lake. 

good luck


----------



## Bvhu13 (Feb 15, 2013)

What lures should I use because iv had no luck. Also have you caught any tiger Muskie 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never seen a tiger musky in tipsico. Rumors always exist in every lake that ever had a tiger musky caught of the big ones that still are there.

Spinner baits and spinners are my go-to items for pike. Silver spoons are good too.


----------



## Bvhu13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fordpickupjaybird (Jan 12, 2010)

Try trolling around the weeds beds with crank baits. I have had great luck with casting jointed and regular flatfish for them and also pink or white jig heads with a white mister twister tail through the tall weeds onto the weed edges and drop offs. Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

My in laws live on Tipsico. All of the pike I have caught on Tipsico have come on powerbait worms and tubes. Weed beds and drop offs. Only a handful have been legal size.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

we used to work the south east shore20 to 25 foot contour(about slightly southeast from launch,across the lake) the' slopes' point to the south, til it starts to shallow..trolling or casting jointed deep diving plugs in firetiger or perch patterns...a postal friend of mine still claims a 34 1/2 inch northern from there as the biggest he has ever caught


----------

